# Offers Not Visable If Block is Already Scheduled.



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

The last couple weeks I've noticed that if I have a block already scheduled for that day I wont see any available offers for said day. For example if I have a 3hr block scheduled at 10 I dont see the other offers for the same day. 

However on several occasions when I've forfeited the scheduled block my screen will fill with offers for that same day. The last few times I've done this method to get increased rates for pretty much the exact same block. Is this just how it normally is or is this a new technique they are experimenting with and does this happen to you guys also? 

What if I already completed a block for that day? you may ask. I haven't yet due to other scheduling commitments this past month I haven't been available to really get my feet wet in this flex program.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It maybe because they would overlap


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

I can see that being the case but the offers that show up are spread out through the day. For example I had a reserved block that was from 9am - 1pm. After forfeiting that reserved I'll see - 2-5; 3-7; etc etc...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SoggyF said:


> I can see that being the case but the offers that show up are spread out through the day. For example I had a reserved block that was from 9am - 1pm. After forfeiting that reserved I'll see - 2-5; 3-7; etc etc...


Oh gotcha are they at different locations too?


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Oh gotcha are they at different locations too?


nope all from the same warehouse DPD1 (Portland - Guilds Lake)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SoggyF said:


> nope all from the same warehouse DPD1 (Portland - Guilds Lake)


Thanks good data points


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

No prob


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I also play the Forfeit Roulette game when I see block rates going up -- in the past, if you forfeit a 3 hour 10:30 block you could NOT then pick up the same 3 hour 10:30 block, but you could pick up any other block (10 or 11 or 11:30) even at a higher price. Nor would you even see any block with overlapped with your 10:30-1:30 time frame.

Sounds like that may have changed? You're still running the risk of getting shut out if you drop and nothing is there, but .... do you feel lucky?


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Sounds like that may have changed? You're still running the risk of getting shut out if you drop and nothing is there, but .... do you feel lucky?


lol...luckily the odds are in your favor in the Portland market.....for now.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's just goes to show you that you shouldn't even bother accepting reserve blocks.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I also play the Forfeit Roulette game when I see block rates going up -- in the past, if you forfeit a 3 hour 10:30 block you could NOT then pick up the same 3 hour 10:30 block, but you could pick up any other block (10 or 11 or 11:30) even at a higher price. Nor would you even see any block with overlapped with your 10:30-1:30 time frame.
> 
> Sounds like that may have changed? You're still running the risk of getting shut out if you drop and nothing is there, but .... do you feel lucky?


It's been my experience lately that when you drop a block you only wont see the exact block you dropped, so say you dropped a 11:00 3hr, you wont see that block, but you could see an 11:00 3.5hr or 11:00 4hr if they're up


----------

